# I'm looking for a Diet Buddy



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I am sorry, for I am not sure if I can put this type of post here. I hope it can be moved or removed if it is not appropriate.

I am disabled and have spent a lot of the last 5 years, being bedbound and housebound. My husband gave up his Military career to care for me full time and he moved me here to Tasmania to try and help me get well. 

I have had so much very heavy medication and lack of mobility *saw me almost double my weight. * I once was fit, and loved to exercise. 

I have started to get myself up and at first I just stood. I had to learn to stand for a longer period of time, for I couldn't stand more than 30 seconds for a while and used a walking stick. I turn 40 in 6 months so a few months ago I made a passionate and definite last attempt to get mobile and try and lose weight. I had a lap banding done 5 years ago, but this failed due to my not being able to move. 
*
In the last 3 months I have so far lost 13.5 kilograms.* I think one kilogram is 2.2 pounds. And I have worked up to being able to walk just over a mile. Woohooo - it feels good and I can even see the start of my weight loss in my clothes. It's been so hard but I will not give up. My husband has loved me through this all and tells me I am just as beautiful today, as I was when I was fit. He is a very special man.

I would like to keep going and finding a diet Buddy I think, would be _very _helpful. Mutual support and understanding would be good for both of us. 

So I was wondering if there was someone on the board (or you know of someone) who may have quite a bit of weight to lose - *approx 100 pounds or more*. And if they would like to team up, I thought we could email each other maybe once a week and be honest with each other and share our success and the harder days. If you are that person, or know of someone who may be - *please PM me* and maybe we can meet up via email. I have made a start and have now lost about one fifth of the weight I need to lose, but I have 6 months till my 40th and my husband and I would like to re-new our wedding vows and I want to do him proud.

*SO DIET BUDDY - ARE YOU OUT THERE? *I promise to be honest, caring, empathetic and do all I can to inspire the person or people who may answer this call. We could make the journey together. Wouldn't it be great if we made it together. That would be something to celebrate. 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania Australia. 

PS - I think it is important to try and find someone with the same amount of weight to lose as it will mean we will fully understand the job ahead of us and we can be on an equal ground with where we are starting from. 

PPS - I will share photos and be very honest about me and what I need to do and how much I need to lose. Any support or inspiration would be great of course. But I do hope my call may find me a lovely diet Buddy. Male or female, as long as that person has a significant amount to lose, I feel sure we could help each other and I would rather have someone who I know through a forum (and shares the same love of birds as I do) - and the websites out there are so commercial and impersonal.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I did have to lose weight about 13 years ago. I was overweight and got sick of it. What I did was the following:
I began by biking 5 miles a day, usually in the early morning - right after waking up. Did this until I got used to it. 
Then I got myself a water bottle and wb container for the bike. Loaded up on water and shifted to 20 milles a day. I'd bike 10 miles to my favorite secluded spot, take an hour's break and head back. 
And now 5 words that helped me greatly - Eat till satisfied, NEVER full. 
I used to be the type that could eat 7 triple cheeseburgers, 2 large shakes, and 3 large fries from McDonalds and still be hungry. I could go to buffet's and eat and eat and eat... Now I'm lucky if I can eat 1 triple cheeseburger, lol.

You don't have to go biking mind you - just some sort of physical activity that you can get into. I chose biking because I love being around nature. I'd just go biking to soak it all in. 

Now I'm in a new predicament...I'm out of shape, lol. Working on that though. Just need to keep the motivation.

Oh yes... If you live in town, rather than drive places I suggest just walk it. It's how I earned my nickname of being a stringbean. The downside to that is that people thought I had an eating disorder. It's called a high metabolism. I'd walk 10 miles to work and 10 hours from work - after being on my feet all day. you get used to it. First month I was so exhausted I ended up taking a taxi home, lol. 

I do miss my jaunts though. However, I'm trying to work on that again. Been walking around more often and like I said, I'm out of shape. Walk a half a mile and my legs feel like jello. Oh the joys of living on a hill, but it's good exercise and I need it.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*thank you*

Thank you for sharing - and for your encouragement. One of my conditions is a neuro transmitter disease and I also have fits and sleep apneoa. I live in the middle of the forests. I walk now - I have only just been able to stand up again after being bedbound so long. My condition is also such that if I do too much, I can get a pain flare that could see me basically laid out and screaming and writhing in pain for over 48 hours without any let up.

I should add that I am on the top level of morphine per day for a bedbound person. 

So I cannot just get out there and do things quickly - not being the disabled person I am. I am used to also using a wheelchair - but I am fighting back. So have...started by getting up and standing without a stick. Then I walked for 30 seconds, then for 2 minutes, to say I can now walk a mile is amazing

The other issue about me is that I eat so little, and I have to force it in. I live on a small salad or streamed veg per day. The meds make me feel very ill in the stomach. I actually do not eat enough is the problem and have never been the overeater. This has happened due to certain drugs (up to 21 tablets a day) - one of them is for Parkinsons disease actually.

I am a very strange situation. I loved to exercise, I love good food, am vegetarian and I put on a lot of weight in a 2 year period as I couldn't get out of bed to move around. My weight gain was not due to any food issue, like overeating or comfort eating. It was from the side effects of medication, very strong medication. 

I do thank you again for sharing your story and I have had one offer of diet buddy on ST so far. I am a very motivated person who is in love with nature. so I have set up a backpack with safety gear (no bitumen here - no cell phone coverage) and I have used the car to measure out certain walking trails and am slowly working up to walking the greater distances. So far so good. 

love and light
Susan Macauley - Tasmania Australia xxxx


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

ahh, greens... That's something I need more of - 99% of my diet is meat. ( just don't hold it against me, just as I don't hold you being a Vegetarian against you.  )Would eat fruit, but I can't eat it. Allergic reaction. Only veggies I really eat is broccoli and green beans. As for carbs - that's mashed potatoes. In the veggie department, that's all I like. I've tried a variety and I just can't stand the taste. ESPECIALLY SQUASH and Eggplant. *shudders*

As for health issues, I'm dealing with the early stages of Osteoperosis. Yes, I know - 30 years old is a bit young to get it. It's a side effect of my hormone disorder. 

21 tabs a day? Mylanta. I have enough trouble swallowing one. I have to flip my head back with water or soymilk (lactose intollerant too) just to get it down, and even then I don't always succeed. 

As for my other health issues, I refuse to take medication. I think that as a society, we're over-drugged for things. There's more to healing than a pill in my opinion. Now I'm not saying I'm against it if your life depends on it, but otherwise.. That's just where I stand though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Susan,

Thank you for sharing. I don't need to diet, but I definitely changed my diet.

I hear you about the greens, and I have gotten myself in the habit of eating raw broccoli-which was difficult at first but gets easier. , I also drink a good power drink, filled with whey protein, greens powder, kefir, banana, medi-aminos rice and tocotriene, as I don't have an appetite for much more. 

I don't enjoy eating big meals and lots of vegies, and drinking this meal once a day has helped, it doesn't require much time to fix or eat, but gives me an abundance of energy. I also had an issue with my digestion and this straightened it out. I can add or take away from this drink as needed, and I don't really crave meat and don't eat it much at all anymore. I do love a good hamburger once in a while, though.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Baskar said:


> ahh, greens... That's something I need more of - 99% of my diet is meat. ( just don't hold it against me, just as I don't hold you being a Vegetarian against you.  )Would eat fruit, but I can't eat it. Allergic reaction. Only veggies I really eat is broccoli and green beans. As for carbs - that's mashed potatoes. In the veggie department, that's all I like. I've tried a variety and I just can't stand the taste. ESPECIALLY SQUASH and *Eggplant. * *shudders*
> 
> As for health issues, I'm dealing with the early stages of Osteoperosis. Yes, I know - 30 years old is a bit young to get it. It's a side effect of my hormone disorder.
> 
> ...


Ahh eggplant parmesan yummy 

I do know where you are coming from Aussie I just had my second child five months ago and I have about 45 extra pounds that I am having a really hard time with my problem is I stay motivated for like 2 seconds and then the ice cream in the freezer beckons and then all my healthy stuff just sits there and my junk food gets in my belly somehow, Depression I guess so I guess the key is to stay happy cause otherwise we dive into the comfort foods. Have you tried smartfit.com they send you daily menus and exercises. I can't do it cause I am nursing but one of my sisters lost a lot of weight on it. My other sister just lost 100 pounds she started walking to work and also she calculated the calories in her food and put her daily portion in the bottom drawer of her fridge when the food was gone she was done for the day.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Uggh. blech. Definitely not for me, Sky.
You know what the funny / ironic thing is? I wasn't raised to be picky. In fact, I had a variety of veggies growing up. And my parents were the kind that when they put food in front of you, you sat there till you ate it (all night if necessary - no warming up of the food either).


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Susan,

I have been feeling sorry for myself recently due to work issues and some personal issues......but then, I saw this thread and also saw your post in the "Pray for my niece" thread and I just wanted to thank you for giving me a much needed wake-up call. My problems are extremely "small potatoes" compared to some of the things you have been through and are going through.

You have appeared to be such a cheerful person with such delightful posts that I never would have suspected in a million years that you have been dealing with such adversity. My hat is off to you for maintaining such a positive outlook and giving us all here at Pigeon Talk such a great gift by sharing that positive outlook with all of us.

I lost about 40 pounds a little over two years ago and have been maintaining that loss since then. I probably could stand to lose another 10 to 15 lbs. or so, but at this point, at my age and height, my weight is within an acceptable range and I've resigned myself to the fact that none of the top designers will be calling me anytime soon to walk the runway for them...LOL.

What works best for me as far as losing and maintaining the weight loss is basically restricting my diet to protein (I am not vegetarian), fruits and vegetables. I try to avoid starches and starchy vegetables such as potatoes, corn, rice, noodles, white breads and rolls, etc. I do my best to keep everything low fat and I try to avoid refined sugars and full fat and sugared cakes, ice creams, cookies, etc. I keep to this way of eating, I'd say about 80 per cent of the time. I'm not a crazy nut about it....if someone brings cake in to work to celebrate a birthday, etc...I'm going to have some of that cake!!! Also, I wasn't in a rush to lose the weight...it took me about a year and a half to lose 40 lbs., which is pretty slowly. I'm also not big on actually exercising. The school that I work in has an unusual layout so to go from class to class, etc., requires a lot of walking, but that is the extent of my exercise. I lost about 25 of the 40 lbs before I got this present job, so that original 25 lb. loss was done w/ practically NO kind of real exercise beyond the everyday moving around of life.

Believe it or not, you have to eat to lose....if you eat too little, your body will go into starvation mode and hold onto every calorie. So, I think you should try to get a little more protein in your diet....I don't know how strict you are w/ your vegetarianism....maybe you could eat eggs, fish, beans, or some protein enriched cereals, etc. Maybe a visit to a nutritionist would help as well.

Good luck to you and thank you for being such a positive influence!!

Linda


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Also remember that there are many forms of diets out there. What may work for one person doesn't (and usually doesn't) mean that'll work for the next person. 

One note though - be careful about watching your calories. There's watching calories and then there's obsessing over them. After watching my sister go through that mess, I don't wish it on anyone.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I am glad you have motivated yourselves to lose weight. People don't need to lose weight to look beautiful and males don't need to lose weight to be handsome. I think that losing weight is greatly benifitial to the person doing. But only to the extent, that you are in good health. There are a lot of problems with being overweight, and under weight. You justhave to find a happy medium.

I don't need to lose weight, as I am currently under weight for my age. I am 17 and weight 140 pounds. Not to discourage you from obtaining your goals. But I need to start eating more. I don't eat breakfest, occasionally eat lunch, and always eat a huge dinner, I know its bad for me so im starting to eat lunch more often.

Ill be here for support if any one needs. I know its important to have people encourage you. So I hope I can be of assistant to helping you lose weight.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

You want underweight?
I'm 6'4" and 125 pounds.
Before y'all jump down my throat: My father is 5'11" and 135 pounds. My grandfather was 5'9" and 125 pounds and my great grandfather..well, I've heard stories. He was supposed to have been 6' and weigh between 110 and 130... 

And yes, I've tried gaining weight. I just hate eating to the point of being full. I don't see the point except for a stomach ache.

When I had to lose weight I was 6' and weighed 340 pounds.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

want to challenge me on this, I am 25 & on the heavy side.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Susan, I'm afraid I can't help on the weight buddy issue because I only weigh 98 lbs.  but I want you to know that I admire you a great deal. Lin Hansen has already spoken much of what I feel but you are a true example of courage.

You are suffering a lot of adversity but you exhibit happiness, love and caring in every post you make. I am a member of ST too and have read most of your posts there as well. Your ability to face your challenges head on is an inspiration for me and I sincerely hope and pray that you will overcome your illnesses.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I am 6' and weight 140.

So I am under weight by arround 10-20 pounds maybe more as I am an althlete to which means I should weight more in muscle. But who knows. I wish you all well and WOW maggie that is amazing!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*you've all been so very kind*

I'm sorry it has taken me a while to respond, I have been laid up a few days. I am very touched that people would think that I am in anyway inspiring. I have actually had many people say to me "If I was you, I would take my life, I do not know how you can live like you do" to which I reply "Well it is very lucky YOU'RE NOT ME THEN!!! or you would be talking to yourself!!!" My thoughts are simply, I HAVE a life and that is a precious gift. The pain is very hard to deal with. I also suffer from 3 day cluster migraines where I can do nothing but lie in a dark room, throw up and cry. These have been as frequent as one every fortnight. And I cannot eat at all for those three days. I have tried all the best meds for this issue but they have not worked in my situation. I have tried many many meds over the years and I also have tried with some success, many new age alternative remedies. I do think natural is best and I have come down from 21 tabs a day to 12 - 14 now. I am getting there. I also meditate and have a strong faith to fall back on and this is a strong foundation for me. I am also very blessed to have the most amazing Mum and amazing online friends who have been so kind, so good to me, and remember me in their prayers and I do believe this really helps so much. 

But I am a fighter and I have the best husband and best friend in the whole world. I am getting there, I believe I am making progress

This was me 3 years ago with my step son Cameron









This is me, on my $10 wheelchair. I got it from a charity shop and when David pushed me around on the wooden floors here I felt like I was flying! 










This is me a few weeks ago. 








I have not allowed any photos to be taken of me for a long time. Cos it takes a 100 to get just one nice one LOL - but I have been taking 'real' photos of me, each week, so that if I make this weight loss goal, I can look back and see the road I traveled. And of course, it is vital to my health to get this weight off.

I have had some really lovely PM's and have found 4 buddies. One is very much in the same position as me, with one of the same conditions and so our journey will be very 'relatable'.

I also can understand the frustration it must be to be underweight too. This can be just as much of a problem I am sure for some people. We all have our issues to deal with. But with love and empathy and laughter, we will get through them all I have not one doubt about that. 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx

PS - I didn't know that there were a few people here who had read my posts on starling talk too. I mean I knew there were 2 mutual members here but I didn't know about Lady Tarheel.

PS - I promise to write to those PM's as soon as I can. Please bear with me a couple of days and thank you so much!


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

My mother has a thyroid disorder. Unfortunately for her, it didn't kick in until she gave birth to me, that's when it kicked in. 
She's at the point now that she eats very little, she doesn't want to turn out like the rest of her family. She's the thinnest one of the whole bunch. She does a lot of walking, enough to drive me crazy and I'm her son, 20 years younger than her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dear Susan, 

I just want to say that I think you are SUCH AN INSPIRATION! 

I have always believed that *"nothing is impossible, only unknown!" *

There have been too many stories of people who have made remarkable recoveries against all odds! Why not you? 

Talk to your immune system and tell her to get busy and start working toward recovery!

Sending you HEALING THOUGHTS AND HEALING POWER...I'M IN *YOUR* CORNER!  

With LOVE AND HUGS from

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*thank you so much*

Shi and Sqeaks, how can I possibly fail with you both in my corner. I truly am so very thankful to you for your words of support and encouragement. 

I have always also believed that we can do many things. It's all a matter of it you want to be something you have not been before, you have to change your ways to ways you have not used before - something like that. 

I was reminded by my family that I have done some great things in my life where many would say 'that is not possible' - like self publishing two books when I had basically NO money. But I did it and they paid for themselves after just 11 days (by day 11 I was in profit and as I maxed out a credit card and was too sick to work at that time - it was a risk, but I believed I could do it) and I was most fortunate to be able to say I won all of the 3 top Australian Customer Service awards when I was working - back to back wins. I mention these kinds of things not to be modest - but as a reminder that I do truly believe you can acheive so many things with the correct motivation and thinking. And as I mentioned, I have so much support, now including Pigeon Talk (and I do not even have a Pigeon) I just came here and sought your help and it was given and because of the hard work of some of the core members here, I dosed 8 blackbirds and a starling for Coccidia and you guys worked out the dose - no one it seemed had done this before. And it worked, so you guys got it ABSOLUTELY SPOT ON, and I will be thankful forever for your help with my birdies who are a delight to me. 

But there are people on this board who make me look very average in what I have done for the world. There are people on this board who have rescued and saved thousands of animals and birds. And have helped others with their time in such a compassionate and helpful way. 

If I can inspire someone, then I am very very happy and grateful. I used to be a Motivational speaker (my biggest crowd was 2000) and I simply went around and performed some of my funny aussie poetry (from my books) and after the recitations, I would talk about overcoming adversity, how we must dig inside of us and find courage and love for all. To never give up. To smile even when it hurts. Gosh, my husband and I laugh so much. We are so happy, in love still after the internet bought us together in a freak of a 10 second window on a random chat box thing on the first day of the Millenium. I also believe that EVERYTHING happens for a reason. Sometimes we must take sadness, but without sadness, we have nothing to compare happiness to. I will get off my soap box now before I break it  

I just wanted to say thanks again. Oh and I have a lovely little package here for Elvira. I took photos of the offering I made in her name in my altar room and will post photos to her family of that offering (I had a bunch of flowers from Mums garden, I searched hard for pink) and I have two lovely bracelets for her hand made by my Mum. I feel sure I will find something else to pop in the parcel and I am excited to know that a sick young woman, will have a little pressie from a stranger across the seas. Do to my writing for kids, I have spent a lot of times with kids and I can see so clearly that Elvira is a very special young lady. 

If any of you have any prayer requests in the future please do not hesitate to PM me. I will shortly be in charge of a prayer website for all to come to, who would like special prayers. No matter who, where, or what religion they may be. That site should go live soon and so again, if anyone is needing prayer I would like to be of loving service and a PM to me with a request will see me saying prayers for whoever needs it. 

If anyone here has a few moments for prayers, I would like to request it for my beautiful dog Taylor, a giant standard poodle who was given 6 months to live nearly 3 years ago, when he was diagnosed with terrible heart problems. So he went on tablets and in 2 more weeks, if he makes it, he will be 12. The vet is amazed he is still with us. But I can see the end is coming now. He has been my constant companion, never more than a metre from me at any time. He has helped me back to bed when I have fallen, he has licked me and brought me out of a faint - he has laid with me on my bed when I am sick with his head on my chest. He is a very beautiful animal as I am sure Terry and Jazicat will back me up on. So just now, I am spending every second I can with my beautiful big dog and praying he passes peacefully. It will be very hard for me to lose him. But I am sure we have all had those special pets who become so much a part of us that it rips our heart when they must leave us, so I am sure all of us have gone through this. I love my Taylor boy. He looks like a big black Gorilla but he is now getting thin, due to his old age and lack of being able to move around much now. I have been spending a few nights lying on the floor with him in the middle of the night, just hugging him and stroking him when his breathing has been a labour for him. But the vet says he is not suffering and it is most likely he will die in his sleep. 

Sorry for such a long OT thread. But I thought I better let you know because if you do not hear from me for a little while you will know it is due to my dog.

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Aussie,
I'm So sorry to Hear Your Dog Is Sick. i Will Prey For Him. I know What You Most be Feeling Rigth Now. i Lost My Best Friend, Son, And Loving Dog "R.J" August 8 Of This Year. I Was So Blessied to Have Him In my Life For 18years. Even Now It Makes Me Cry To Really Think About Losing Him. But There Are Times Now That I Can Feel Him With Me. Its Hard But i Always tell Myself He Is In A Better Place And i Think about All The Good Times I Was Blessed To Have with Him. 

Jennifer


----------

